# D'addario Player Points



## Krauthammer (Mar 7, 2012)

Recently, I was adding up my string pack points to finally send in and get some free stuff, and on the Planet Waves/D'addario website, there was an announcement that they will no longer honor saved player points after March 31st.

I personally was saving up for a guitar stool, but it is no longer listed. So I'm getting some shirts and pint glasses instead. I had been saving points for 4-5 years, so I'm glad I found this out now. 

So if anyone has a nice stock of points, send them in soon!!


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Mar 7, 2012)

Cheers for the heads up, I had quite a few but the shipping to Canada makes it kind of a hilariously terrible idea


----------



## Dan Acheron (Mar 7, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up! I have been saving up for a number of years now and I would have been disappointed if I could not have used the points.


----------



## Razzy (Mar 7, 2012)

I didn't even know that they did that.


----------



## Furtive Glance (Mar 7, 2012)

Ah shit! I worked at a musical repair place in high school and amassed over 30 of the HUGE string pack boxes, let alone all the ones from actual strings I used. Probably could have gotten something but now I'm screwed because I won't be able to hunt them down before the deadline...


----------



## ArkaneDemon (Mar 7, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Cheers for the heads up, I had quite a few but the shipping to Canada makes it kind of a hilariously terrible idea



Yeah no kidding. I ain't paying 20+ bucks for a fucking mug, and I already got enough shirts to last three lifetimes.


----------



## poopyalligator (Mar 8, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> Cheers for the heads up, I had quite a few but the shipping to Canada makes it kind of a hilariously terrible idea




It isnt just Canada that is expensive. The shipping for the item cost about as much as it would if you bought it somehwere. I think it was like 10-12 bucks to ship a shirt. That is lame.


----------



## Origin (Mar 8, 2012)

Their shipping is clearly overpriced to make up the cost of the 'free' product being sent out, at LEAST in Canada's case. Just about the easiest type of pricing/accounting manipulation to spot.  After I read the details of the weight system, my enthusiasm for repping them with a nice free mug went away and I tossed my point UPCs.. which sucks cause their mugs are swanky.  Good call on the pint glasses, they're nice too. I can see why they're discontinuing it though, it's ...basically a merch shop with more logistical shit for them to process. =P


----------



## ddawson2012 (Mar 8, 2012)

There has been some confusion regarding Players Points and I'll do my best to confuse matters even further. We got a good amount of appeal from players about the discontinuation of the Points Program so we're currently rethinking this. Here is the information we're sending out to those inquiring at the moment. We hope to have updated info on the site soon:

· [FONT=&quot]"The current Player's Points Program was due to end by March 2012 but we have now changed our decision and are re-evaluating the program. A formal announcement will be posted on our web site shortly about the programs future. Unfortunately at this time we have limited selections and apologize for any inconvenience, however, we are replenishing stock on key items. We appreciate your support of our products and our program in this transitional time"[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Thanks for your patience in this regard. If I can answer any questions - feel free to email me at [email protected][/FONT]

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]DOn Dawson[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Product Marketing Specialist[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]D'Addario / Planet Waves
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 8, 2012)

ddawson2012 said:


> There has been some confusion regarding Players Points and I'll do my best to confuse matters even further. We got a good amount of appeal from players about the discontinuation of the Points Program so we're currently rethinking this. Here is the information we're sending out to those inquiring at the moment. We hope to have updated info on the site soon:
> 
> · [FONT=&quot]"The current Player's Points Program was due to end by March 2012 but we have now changed our decision and are re-evaluating the program. A formal announcement will be posted on our web site shortly about the programs future. Unfortunately at this time we have limited selections and apologize for any inconvenience, however, we are replenishing stock on key items. We appreciate your support of our products and our program in this transitional time"[/FONT]
> 
> ...



^
Good. Thanks for that info.

The cost for any points purchases are already high, plus...I've been saving up for about a year and have 45 points. Honestly, the only reason I was doing it was to get a free shirt to wear at shows and promote the brand. I've been using daddario almost exclusively for 16 years, but I'll be honest, if I get jipped out of this, it'll bug me enough to make me jump ship to Ernieball. That's a fact. 

/rant


----------



## Captain Shoggoth (Mar 8, 2012)

Shit, a bit worried. Been amassing points since May 2009 for the bar stool, not giving up now


----------



## Infamous Impact (Mar 8, 2012)

Damn, I was one restocking of strings away from the stool.


----------



## Thep (Mar 8, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up, I'll cash out with what I can...was saving for the stool too 

EDIT: Their stock really sucks. I don't need any more black shirts!

Even though will still use D'addarios, it gives me a little more intensive to try something new every once and a while.


----------



## ddawson2012 (Mar 9, 2012)

We're working on some new items - both wearables as well as things like the stools and such. I'll let them know there is interest in the stool. They're the perfect height for sitting and playing.


----------



## 70Seven (Mar 9, 2012)

nojyeloot said:


> ^
> Good. Thanks for that info.
> if I get jipped out of this, it'll bug me enough to make me jump ship to Ernieball. That's a fact.
> 
> /rant



Really? You'll switch from D'addario just for that? because you cant get your free stuff! Have you really been playing D'addario for 16 years? Because I have, more than 16 years even and I've tried Ernieball and I find them very inferior to D'addario strings. I got some points collected too and its too bad if I can't get some merchandise but nothing would make me turn away from D'addario simply because I've tried the other guys and allays come back to D'addario.


----------



## nojyeloot (Mar 9, 2012)

70Seven said:


> Really? You'll switch from D'addario just for that? because you cant get your free stuff! Have you really been playing D'addario for 16 years? Because I have, more than 16 years even and I've tried Ernieball and I find them very inferior to D'addario strings. I got some points collected too and its too bad if I can't get some merchandise but nothing would make me turn away from D'addario simply because I've tried the other guys and allays come back to D'addario.



 Allow me to elaborate: 

 It's _quite_ feasible that we could have different tastes in strings... and yes, I've played them for at _least_ 16 years. 

I've also been playing EB Skinny Top Heavy Bottoms for a few years, and absolutely love them (also tried their standard sets). 

I've specifically NOT jumped ship from Daddario b/c of the _loyalty _points system. Makes sense that if I'm _loyally_ buying their product, and I continue to do so, that if they offer a _loyalty _system, they should honor that. 

Conclusion: They (EB & Daddario) are neck and neck with me. So yes, I'll have no problem switching over (especially since they're cheaper). Satisfied?


----------



## Krauthammer (Mar 10, 2012)

ddawson2012 said:


> We're working on some new items - both wearables as well as things like the stools and such. I'll let them know there is interest in the stool. They're the perfect height for sitting and playing.



Does this mean that I could wait on shipping my stock of points? I started saving because of the guitar stool. If the stock will be replenished, I will wait. I definitely have enough, but I don't want my points to go to waste. 

One thing a bit OT, any chance D'addario will put out some 8 string sets? With reasonable gauges as well. Other brands' 8 string sets usually have a lighter 8th string gauge. We need thickies! My personnel preference is the 9-46, 60, and 80 gauge for and 8string set. Used on my 27" and 28.625" scale length guitars. Like butter.


----------



## ddawson2012 (Mar 11, 2012)

I was invited to attend a big meeting this coming week with regard to the program. There has been a great deal of discussion and numerous posts similar to this in lots of different forums. I hope that we'll get the final - final - final answer this week and I can give you a better idea on a number of fronts. Let me attend that meeting and I'll follow up with you afterwards.

Don


----------



## paison90 (Mar 11, 2012)

Damn, right when I bought a 10 strings pack. I really like that wooden stool 

By the way, I havent done this before. Is there a site where you activate the points or whatever? I havent found it.


----------



## Krauthammer (Mar 19, 2012)

ddawson2012 said:


> I was invited to attend a big meeting this coming week with regard to the program. There has been a great deal of discussion and numerous posts similar to this in lots of different forums. I hope that we'll get the final - final - final answer this week and I can give you a better idea on a number of fronts. Let me attend that meeting and I'll follow up with you afterwards.
> 
> Don



So, any word? The deadline approaches. Could I save and wait for new merch, or is the program officially done at the end of the month?


----------

